# Spotting in 2ww



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,
I'm on day 8 of my 2ww, and today I had a few cramps, and went to the toilet about 30 minutes later.  TMI, but when I wiped, there was a blob of brown on the toilet paper, with spots of pink blood around it.  It was no bigger than a 5p piece.
This is my first fresh transfer - my last 2ww was a FET after a cancelled ET, and was BFN.    
Could spotting at this stage be implantation, or is it likely its something worse?
Last time, I began bleeding the evening of day 13 of the 2ww, so I would be a little worried if it was AF this soon. 
I'm on 400mg of progesterone daily.
Marie xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just wanted to say good luck marie-hope this is a implantation bleed hun    

big hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

From what  have read from other implantation bleeding posts, this sounds very similar.

I really hope it it for you!!


Lots and lots of luck Gem xx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Marielou

Keeping my fingers crossed it is good news for you.

I also had brown spotting, but mine was on day 10, I did a test on day 11 Christmas Eve and it was positive.

Hoping it is good for you.

Love

Teen
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could well be an implantation bleed but do bear in mind that sometimes it can be the body getting ready for a period.

Ruth


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Wishing you all the best and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

All the best 

Claire


----------

